# Soque River Public Fishing ?



## chilidog (Oct 17, 2013)

I was recently talking trout fishing with a co-worker and was told about a small section of the Soque that is public that not too many people fish. I thought that it was just between the cables (at the bridge and upstream a mile or so). This fella told me that there is another small section of public water that someone showed him a ways downstream of the bridge. He said to park at the bridge and hike in. Is there any truth to this or no?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck getting any info. Did you search Soque in here?

Might try TU Georgia website as well.


----------



## chilidog (Oct 17, 2013)

No I didn't. I'll try it thanks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 17, 2013)

chilidog said:


> section of the Soque that is public that not too many people fish.



There is a public section, but nothing like that^^^^


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

In the trout section of the Soque, there is no other public land other than the section between the cables marking Brigadoon and Black Hawk.  You got some dangerous information about anything else and could get in some serious trouble trying it.  There is the mistaken belief that the Forest Service owns the opposite bank from Ted Turner's home on the Soque but Turner actually owns both banks.  He only owns a few feet on the far side but it is his and not Forest Service land.

Hope this keeps you safe.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Funny, we had a ranger tell us we could fish it all we wanted.  Even right beside turners feeders.  Said the property was USFS.  I guess its all in who you talk to.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

I promise, you can't!


----------



## striper sniper (Oct 18, 2013)

You can just don't get caught


----------



## shane3fan (Oct 19, 2013)

"If the riparian owner owns upon both sides of the stream, no one but himself may come within the limits of his land and take fish there and...his rights to the fishery are sole and exclusive" (Bosworth v Nelson, 170 Ga. 279, 286, 152 SE 575, 1930).


----------



## LIVE2FISH (Oct 25, 2013)

*soque public fishing*

I have had a cabin on Chimney Mountain since I was a kid and have been fishing all the waters around there for over 15 years. I don't usually share about the hidden holes but I have fished this place you were told about many of times and still do to this day. It's a great little hidden honey hole and I was told by a ranger it was open access aslong as the gate is open. Never had any troubles out of anyone while fishing there. Even met up with a few guys fishing it before. It is a trek getting there though but it has been worth it everytime. Different people have different stories but that's mine for you.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 25, 2013)

It is most certainly USFS just the landowners across the river try to tell everyone that it is private.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just call Ted turner up and ask em. Or ride down to tbs. lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

Your good as long as your fishing off a barge.


----------



## redneckacorn (Nov 3, 2013)

Forgiveness is much easier to obtain than permission anyway. lol


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> It is most certainly USFS just the landowners across the river try to tell everyone that it is private.



Is this fact?


----------



## FishEd927 (Nov 11, 2013)

Inquiring about secret fishing holes is like asking someone for their good duck hunting holes.  They are good holes until everyone finds out about them...


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 12, 2013)

There are no secret holes on public section of Soque.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2013)

FishEd927 said:


> Inquiring about secret fishing holes is like asking someone for their good duck hunting holes.  They are good holes until everyone finds out about them...



I disagree. I would give up my trout spots way before my duck spots lol.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 12, 2013)

goob said:


> I disagree. I would give up my trout spots way before my duck spots lol.



So where you been fishing lately?


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> So where you been fishing lately?



burton hatchery. the big ones like corn especially...and if that doesn't work, use a cast net or a dip net. its legal I promise. I read it on the internet.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2013)

I fish a private section on the sokee(soque).


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 16, 2013)

Read about a spot in gon or Georgia sportsman a few years ago.wouldnt say where just that you had to do your homework.it is a very small stretch a couple hundred yards long.had a buddy in habersham that told me where it was but said the local warden would tear down the forest service signs so no one would fish it.didnt believe he was right and didn't want to risk the ticket to check.buddy died a few years ago but would fish it every year.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 16, 2013)

Keep digging,sounds like you're agitating a few folks.


----------



## chilidog (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll keep digging, I trust my source just gotta find the right person for the additional info needed.


----------



## fishinbub (Dec 18, 2013)

Jimmy Harris said:


> In the trout section of the Soque, there is no other public land other than the section between the cables marking Brigadoon and Black Hawk.  You got some dangerous information about anything else and could get in some serious trouble trying it.  There is the mistaken belief that the Forest Service owns the opposite bank from Ted Turner's home on the Soque but Turner actually owns both banks.  He only owns a few feet on the far side but it is his and not Forest Service land.
> 
> Hope this keeps you safe.



I'd take Jimmy's word over a second hand story from a "game warden" any day of the week.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 27, 2013)

There are no secret spots.  The USFS line is clearly marked in the questioned area.  It gets close but not close enough.  I have hunted that section for years and also guided the above sections.  You can see the signs from the river. The past landowner is reported to have traded a strip of land down the river for a larger parcel elsewhere several decades ago in what had to be the slickest land deals in a while.  If you want to learn the hard way give it a try.  Just remember you can fish a private part of the Soque for about the same amount as the fine.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2013)

That secret spot is a touchy subject. I've fished it many times but don't anymore. Not worth the hassle. Rough country and if you don't know exactly where you are you will go to jail. Folks on that river take trespassing very serious. The map is supposedly wrong and like bowbuck said some kind of land deal was pulled. I've been cussed at, threatened to be taken to jail and had game warden called more than once. Nothing became of it because I was legal but a dang pellet Fed fish ain't worth the hassle that you'll go through to fish it. I'd rather go as far as you got to go to catch a mess of specs. That way your not looking at houses and feeders.


----------

